# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  درخواست راهنمایی برای شروع node.js

## Sina.iRoid

سلام
دوستان من می خوام یه برنامه ارتباطی بنویسم و پرس و جو کردم و فهمیدم که باید از Node.js استفاده کنم. من تا حالا برنامه نویسی تحت وب کار نکردم. من جاوا و اندروید کار می کنم و می خوام برای اندروید برنامه بنویسم. خودم هم به صورت تنها می خوام اینکار و انجام بدم. برای همین اطلاعاتی در مورد مباحث سمت شبکه ندارم. جاوا هم مفاهیم وب و  java EE و کار نکردم. اما در حد متوسط که بتونم اندروید بنویسم بلدم. می خواستم بدونم برای یادگیری node چه پیش نیاز هایی لازم هست. از چه مباحثی باید شروع کنم؟
اگر یکم در این زمینه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## cups_of_java

اینجا تالار ند جی اس داره و سوالت رو نمیدونم چرا اینجا پرسیدی. اونجا سرچ کن جوابت رو پیدا میکنی. تاپیکت رو انتقال بده اونجا یا جدید بزن سوال خاصی داشتی بپرس جواب میدم

----------


## 543310

اینجا مگه تالار نود جی اس نیست؟!

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
دوست عزیز 543310 من ابتدا این تاپیک و در بخش جاوا مطرح کرده بودم و بعد انتقال دادم به اینجا.

درضمن، من موضوعات بخش ند جی اس و خوندم. یه تاپیکی بود که در مورد JavaEE or Node.js بود. که نوشته بودین که اگر این تاپیک و در یک تالار ادامه بدیم بهتره. اما من اون تالار و نتونستم پیدا کنم.
ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## 543310

در مورد Node.js میتونم کمک کنم...

----------


## phpdev

این که کاری نداره بیا اینو ببین کلی سایت وجود داره اونم از مبتدی

how to start node.js

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
من فعلا دارم در موردش تحقیق می کنم. اگه شما هم اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارین مطرح کنید خیلی خوب هست. من بیشتر در مورد پیش نیاز هاش سوال دارم. اینکه برای شروع با چه مباحثی باید آشنا باشیم!؟
ممنون

----------


## 543310

> سلام
> من فعلا دارم در موردش تحقیق می کنم. اگه شما هم اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارین مطرح کنید خیلی خوب هست. من بیشتر در مورد پیش نیاز هاش سوال دارم. اینکه برای شروع با چه مباحثی باید آشنا باشیم!؟
> ممنون


کافیه یکم جاوا اسکریپت یا جی کوئری بلد باشی. نود جی اس یه زبانی هستش که برای برنامه نویسی RealTime مورد استفاده قرار میگیره... مثل برنامه چت و یا بخش Notification فیس بوک و کلی بازی های آنلاین که با نود نوشته میشه. من خودم یه اپلیکیشن تست روانشناسی نوشتم با نود که میتونی تو لینک زیر ببینی...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://31.220.49.177:52358

----------


## cups_of_java

شما قبل از هر چیز باید یه کم مطالعه کنی و Hello Worldات رو بنویسی تا حس بگیری... بعدن سوال های ریز تری بپرسی...

اما به طور کلی تکنولوژی ند جی اس در مقابل جاوا یه تفاوت هایی داره که ممکنه برات جالب باشه:

1) جاوا زبان استاتیک و ساده تری هستش از جاوا اسکریپت که پویا و داینامیکه. خیلی از برنامه نویس ها نمی تونن با زبان های داینامیک کنار بیان و دوست دارن کامپایلر بیشتر زحمت بکشه تا ذهن اونا...

2) اکو سیستم هر دوشون بسیار فعاله... تعداد ماژول های هر دو  و کتابخونه ها بسیاره و فعالن...

3) ماژول های ند جی اس اصولن ریز دانه هستن و جمع و جور... در مقابل تو جاوا فریم ورک ها وجود دارن که بعضن خیلی بزرگ و سنگینن... خیلی هم زیادن و انتخاب گاهی خودش داستانه تو جاوا..
بعنی توی ند جی اس شما با چسبوندن یه سری ماژول برنامه بزرگت رو می سازی (خودت وظیفه داری با اعمال الگو های برنامه نویسی مناسب از کثافت کاری جلوگیری کنی...) توی جاوا شما یه فریم ورک رو انتخاب میکنی و همه چیز رو میسپری به اون... (یادگیری بیشتر طول میشکه و وقتی هم یاد میگیری دستت باز نیست به سبک خودت کاری کنی)

4) تعداد برنامه نویس های جاوا خیلی بیشتره و موقعیت کاری براشون تو این سال ها بیشتره (البته این تغییر خواهد کرد تا چند سال آینده) اما خب برنامه نویس آماتور و نابلد جاوا هم طبیعتن بیشتره...

5) ند جی اس و جاوا اسکریپت بر پایه اصول Non Blocking IO و الگو های Event Driven برنامه نویسی ساخته شدن در حالیه این ها توی جاوا اصل نیستن... و برنامه ها خیلی توصیفی تر نوشته میشه و همین باعث میشه توی جاوا شما کد های بیشتر بزنی برای همون کار اما با جاوا اسکریپت خیلی سریع تر و بهتر حرفت رو میزنی.

6) زمان توسعه توی ند جی اس بسیار کمتره

7) ماژول های ند جی اس بیشتر با نوک تکنولوژی های وب دارن پیش میرن تا فریم ورک های جاوا... (خیلی کرخت تر حرکت میکنن جاوایی ها جون جامعه اشون سنگین تره و به شرکت های بزرگ وصله)


اینا مواری بود که به ذهنم رسید الان... بسته به اینکه کدوم سبکی باشی ممکنه یکی از این دو برات جذاب تر یا مناسب تر باشه... به روحیات خودت باید نگاه کنی....

----------

